# st dupont lighter fluid



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

hey all-
does anyone know anywhere online i can get the st dupont lighter fluid? all the local shops only have colibri.

thanx in advance for any help
jimmy


----------



## Lord Hammer (Mar 18, 2003)

Just my two cents but i prefer Lava Fuel for my St. Duponts. It's 5 times refined as opposed to 4 . I get it from www.oceancigars.com, one our apes turned me on to it and it's all i use now:u .


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Don't know what's available on line, but have you tried Holt's in Philadelphia? They carry an extensive range of Dupont lighters.
I agree with lord hammer, Lava fuel (IMHO) is the best & cleanest Butane fulel out there.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

thanx for the replies guys. yes i tried holts yesterday. i was in philly yesterday for a flyers game, and went there afterwords. after illegally parking and running my ass off they closed at 3 for inventory! so now i won't be back up that way for a while, especially during the daytime.

i think i'll try the lava.
thanx
jimmy


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SUCKS!

Well, good luck.

BTW, the JR CIgar store in Wash DC usually has plenty of Lava if you can't find it in your area.

MoTheMan


----------



## Lord Hammer (Mar 18, 2003)

No problemo, i think you will find the lava is an excellent product .


----------



## Veek (Dec 2, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but what advantage does one brand of butane have over another?


----------



## Lord Hammer (Mar 18, 2003)

Veek said:


> *Pardon my ignorance, but what advantage does one brand of butane have over another?  *


 Burns cleaner thus keeping your lighter from needing service. The Lava, for example, is so clean the flame is higher without adjusting your lighter . Needless to say if you've spent $200-$300 or more on a lighter you don't want to use "regular' gas :al .


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Lava is QUINTUPLE filtered/refined. All the rest are either quadruple or triple refined (as far as I know). Less micro particles to cause clogin or contamination. Works best for those who like torch ligters.


----------



## Veek (Dec 2, 2003)

I did not know that. Thank you


----------



## Veek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, I cant find Lava Fuel on any website. Anyone have an online site that I can definatly order this stuff from? Thanks


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Veek said:


> Okay, I cant find Lava Fuel on any website. Anyone have an online site that I can definatly order this stuff from? Thanks


www.oceancigars.com

i just ordered 2 bottles from there a few weeks ago.
jimmy


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

PM OpusEx. He can get it for ya I bet


----------



## Lord Hammer (Mar 18, 2003)

jimmy said:


> www.oceancigars.com
> 
> i just ordered 2 bottles from there a few weeks ago.
> jimmy


Yep, she always has it  .


----------



## Veek (Dec 2, 2003)

For some reason the link to Ocean that was at the top of the thread didn't work the other day but the new one worked fine. Mission acomplished, Thanx!!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Veek said:


> For some reason the link to Ocean that was at the top of the thread didn't work the other day but the new one worked fine. Mission acomplished, Thanx!!


the one above has a comma or something in it. just enough to through off the hyperlink.
happy holiday weekend everyone.
jimmy


----------

